# going to try smoking with wood 1st time



## pakak (Jun 22, 2010)

I have been smoking alot the past few weeks. I have learn alot from yall good folks. learning my smoker I have finish my basket for the firebox. All I have been doing is cooking with Kingsford and adding chips for smoke. I think it is time to cook with wood I have seen people just fill thier basket with wood chucks and light half of a chimmey and put it on the wood chucks. Is that all i do?


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 22, 2010)

What kind of smoker do you have?


----------



## pakak (Jun 22, 2010)

old country smoker from Academy Sports. i will post a pic of it tonight when i get home


----------



## pakak (Jun 22, 2010)

here is my smoker


----------



## nickelmore (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like a good rig, I would not trust that stock thermometer,     I dont have a rig like that so I cant give too much advice, but there will be some folks along soon to make suggestions on mods etc.  

Good luck, I look forward to some Qview.


----------



## pakak (Jun 22, 2010)

i have done two mods already that i learn here

1. charcoal basket

2. convection plate

and i have already bought 2 mavericks ( single and double probes )

as u see my stack is already at crate level so nothing to lower there so  i think i am ready just need wisdom


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 22, 2010)

What kind of wood do you have and how much?

Put lit charcoal in the fire box first, then add 1 piece of seasoned wood, not a chunk, a piece about 12-14 inches long and 3 inches thick. keep the lid open until the wood is burning well the close the lid but keep the air intake on the fire box wide open. When your temp gauges hit 225 close the vent halfway, if they keep going up, close them some more until your temps stabilize. If you start to see a lot of white smoke your fire needs more air.

The best advice that I can give you at this point is that a small, hot fire is better than a large smoldering one.

Just enough wood to keep a steady flame and keep the cooking temp up. I suggest a trial run or two to get used to managing the fire.


----------



## pakak (Jun 22, 2010)

i was going to buy the wood so i can get as much as i need to do this


----------

